# Rockabilly gods



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One of my favourites


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Best Orbison song!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The best rockabilly (fusion) I know:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This might be Rockabilly as well, the way I like it.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I'm a big fan of some of the more modern, crossover punk/rockabilly, like the Reverend Horton Heat. I also like the horror/rockabilly genre known as psychobilly - bands like the Nekromantix and Tiger Army.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I think rockabilly should be wild and exciting. So this is my favorite (but the sound quality is not very good: too much bass on this one)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I love Hasil Adkins.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I've seen these guys a number of times including as a backup band for Robert Gordon where they rocked the house down. Here they do a rockabilly version of Motorhead's most famous song.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I think the premier and quintessential rockabilly of all time is Gene Vincent & the Blue Caps. Just great stuff and highly influential.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I've been listening to Eddie since I was a young lad because my parents had some of his records. Another of essential artists out of the 50s who influenced a tremendous number of artists--just ask George Harrison.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

Nuf sed.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

Unfortunately, Ray's no longer with us.


----------

